# First Smoked Salmon W/Pics



## meat hunter (Mar 9, 2009)

?


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, nothing beats a plan that comes to fruition.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great MH.  Good job


----------



## tucker81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks good. I'm gonna be tackling my first attempt with salmon in a couple days, think I'll try what you did.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks tucker. I think you will like it. We all just ate dinner. Salmon all gone
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. If your interested, read that post on totally covering a steak with coarse salt. Very interesting. By the way, did you happen to read my follow up on the Lutefisk? Take care neighbor.


----------



## tucker81 (Mar 10, 2009)

Meat Hunter, I did see your reply and did read the salted steak article. Will be trying it on my salmon as well as steak.


----------

